# Here! Hold my steering wheel for a sec.



## KmH (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## 480sparky (Dec 16, 2011)

If he started out heeding his mother's advice about wearing clean underwear, I doubt it's clean now.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 17, 2011)

Holy sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!! Even I was scared! And I'm just watching on a computer!


----------



## baturn (Dec 17, 2011)

He stayed pretty dammed cool under the circumstances!


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Dec 17, 2011)

Somewhere out there, there is a mechanic walking around with that steering wheel permanantly embedded in his @ss.....


----------



## KmH (Dec 17, 2011)

This actually happens a lot more often than people realize.

Nascar driver Steve Parks' careeer was ended when  his sterring wheel came off during the pace laps before the start of an oval race.
Oval track cars are set up to tun left, all the time. Drivers actually have to steer to the right to get the car to go straight.
So when his steering wheel came off, his car took a hard left. Unfortunately, Larry Foyt was down on the apron heading for the pits at a speed much faster than the field and Parks' car turned left right in front of Foyt. Foyt t-boned Parks right in the drivers door and Parks was seriously injured.

Denny Hamlin's steering wheel came off at one of the oval tracks this last season too, but he managed to get the car stopped in the in-field without hitting anything.


----------



## Trever1t (Dec 17, 2011)

try that on a motorcycle


----------

